# How can I find out the shutter count on a refurbished 5D Mark II?



## csli (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi all -

Finally I got my 5D Mark II refurbished through the CLP delivered. It looks like a brand new one. There is not even a finger prints on it. The batter is not even charged. Now, I feel like that I want to know how many shutter counts on it already. However, I did not find a direct menu item that can let me know the shutter counts. If you can share some know-how regarding that, I'll appreciate it very much. Very excited in moving to the FF body. Can't wait anymore on the rumored entry level FF body.

Thanks,


----------



## K3nt (Sep 6, 2012)

To my knowledge the MkII shutter count can only be dug out by a service company. I think there are easier ways for the newer cameras like the 60D and 7D, but this one does not have it. I might be wrong.


----------



## M.ST (Sep 6, 2012)

Look at:

http://eoscount.com/


----------



## K3nt (Sep 6, 2012)

M.ST said:


> Look at:
> 
> http://eoscount.com/



Nice! 5d mkII is listed as being supported.... See? You learn something new every day. ;D


----------



## tron (Sep 6, 2012)

Magic Lantern also reports it...


----------



## Setazo (Sep 6, 2012)

M.ST said:


> Look at:
> 
> http://eoscount.com/


What about for Mac?? eoscount works only with Windows...
Anyone??


----------



## moonwell (Sep 6, 2012)

I use gphoto2 under Linux. Should compile in OSX.
http://www.gphoto.org/

```
gphoto2 --get-config /main/status/shuttercounter
```


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 6, 2012)

Setazo said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > Look at:
> ...



40dshuttercount works, and Magic Lantern will tell you but that's a bit more work to install on the camera.
http://astrojargon.net/40DShutterCount.aspx

But I'm pretty sure if it's refurbished then the shutter count is going to be zero. I would think that refurbishing a camera would involve replacing the shutter.


----------



## csli (Sep 6, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Setazo said:
> 
> 
> > M.ST said:
> ...



The shutter will not necessarily be replaced by Canon. The camera returned to a store within the return policy allowed will go back to Canon. Then, Canon will sell them as refurbished.


----------



## csli (Sep 6, 2012)

M.ST said:


> Look at:
> 
> http://eoscount.com/



Thanks for the link! Will try it later.

Cheers!


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 6, 2012)

tron said:


> Magic Lantern also reports it...


+1
Using Magic Lantern is the easiest way to check the shutter count. It also bring you some extra useful feature. I miss ML feature after upgrade to 5D3.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 6, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> But I'm pretty sure if it's refurbished then the shutter count is going to be zero. I would think that refurbishing a camera would involve replacing the shutter.



Nope, in fact, I've yet to see anyone report that they got a shutter count of 0. I know my 60D had a shutter count of around 90 or so. Why replace the shutter on a camera rated to 150k if it wasn't what was wrong with the camera? Refurbished means it had an error that was fixed (or that it didn't sell), not that it's brand new


----------



## infared (Sep 7, 2012)

K3nt said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > Look at:
> ...



Yeah..this app works great. I used it when I sold my Mark II to show my shutter count to perspective buyers.
Pretty cool and interesting to see how many photos I had shot.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2012)

You now have to pay for using EOS Count, while Astrojargon is free and both give the correct results for a 5D Mark II.
A refurbished camera will not read zero, I bought a 7D as well as a 5D MK II grom the Canon refurb store. Both had a few hundred actuations using eos count on the 7D and Astrojargon on the 5D MK II.


----------



## csli (Sep 10, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You now have to pay for using EOS Count, while Astrojargon is free and both give the correct results for a 5D Mark II.
> A refurbished camera will not read zero, I bought a 7D as well as a 5D MK II grom the Canon refurb store. Both had a few hundred actuations using eos count on the 7D and Astrojargon on the 5D MK II.



Yes, I paid $1.49 to use it on the 5D mark II. 3300 shutter counts. Man, he or she really shot a lot before returning it. Anyway, I am happy with it. Comparing it to my 50D, the IQ is much better and the AF actually is very good too. It is not perfect but it meets my needs - real estate, landscape and portraits. I can always borrow a 7D from a friend for sports. You can't beat the $1650 price for the 5D mark II and lots of better images taken.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 11, 2012)

Camera with 3300 shutter actuation's, could have been a store demo, more likely been a loaner at an event. Also keep in mind that Canon themselves may have run a few hundred through the camera as a test - before and after it being loaned at an event.

Refurbs are not always a hardware refurb, but sometimes a packaging refurb, and nothing more. Or sold as refurbs - the loaner example being one case of that.


----------



## csli (Sep 11, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Camera with 3300 shutter actuation's, could have been a store demo, more likely been a loaner at an event. Also keep in mind that Canon themselves may have run a few hundred through the camera as a test - before and after it being loaned at an event.
> 
> Refurbs are not always a hardware refurb, but sometimes a packaging refurb, and nothing more. Or sold as refurbs - the loaner example being one case of that.



It is good to know. I am loving it. Thanks!


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations on your new 5D2. I hope I'll get mine soon or 6D. If only not for my wife...


----------



## M.ST (Sep 12, 2012)

3300 shutter counts is not very much. I do such amount of shutter releases in one or two days.

Congratulation for buying such a camera.


----------

